
24 hrs w/out internet&cellphone. What would you do?  - rokhayakebe

======
andre
1) Tell myself that it's ok, and that the cell and net will be back in less
than 24 hours

2) Catch up on sleep

3) Read all the books that are stacked up and not being read

4) Buy homing pigeons for lost distance communications

